

AWS Access Credential Rotation - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/09/aws-access-credential-rotation.html

======
mildweed
Very handy. Now if only there was a way to have multiple API keys so as to
handle more API requests (even beyond batch requesting).

~~~
bshep
very handy indeed! I've been meaning to migrate our credentials but were
having the same issues.

A couple of other things:

1) allow multiple credentials ( for example 1 per app, if one app is
compromised then just disable that credential, update it and change the app )

2) allow the possibility of attaching a credentials to a bucket

3) allow reporting per credential

These would also allow you to give your credentials to a 3rd party and give
them access to a particular bucket, and possibly charge them for the usage.

<edited for formatting>

